

Forgive Me, Scientists, for I Have Sinned - jawns
http://sciencecareers.sciencemag.org/career_magazine/previous_issues/articles/2014_05_20/caredit.a1400126

======
sharemywin
I don't like my job, but I still like to program just not other people's crap.
so much for turning things you like or hobbies into a job.

------
kghose
I assume he has tenure?

